# Need small order of 2-3 sheets of plastisol transfers. Who to use?



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a customer who wants 3 left chest logos on each of the 4-5 scrubs uniforms (left chest, base of neck, and left thigh). There is a possibility of more uniforms but I don't foresee a huge order....maybe another 10 at the most...in the future. I am picking up more orders with them but this is a little one that is a big deal. They want them screen printed. Although I have a screen printer, I am wondering if it would be more beneficial to order a sheet of plastisol transfers and just have them on hand. Any thoughts from anyone? They are wanting a price ASAP. I'm kind of stuck on this one. Are there vendors who don't charge an arm and a leg for low quantities or for gang sheets (Id set it up myself) for the plastisol transfers? Looking for some seasoned advice! Thanks all!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If is to small an order.fk be cost effective with screen printing and 3 locations at that for 5 garments. 

I would pass.on it. It is a money loser


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

what does the design look like. could you maybe get it cut. 

how many colors is the logo


----------



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for responding, Binki. I appreciate that. Que, I've talked the customer into vinyl so I can do that pretty easily. They are happy and thankful I was able to work out something for such a small order. Like I said, I am getting my foot in the door. This will be huge, even though it's a very small order. Sometimes you have to take those baby orders in order to get to Mama! Thanks again to both of you.


----------

